# Nokia N85 : the stunning Nseries phone



## max_demon (Sep 11, 2009)

*www.unwiredview.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/nokia-n85-official.jpg

I was looking for an S60 device which could possibely fill my all needs and looks atteractive . i had defenitely decided on the Nseries , the options were N79 and n85 .

after too much of reading reviews and features i finally decided on N85 . the points which i considered are :

1. Good Display (esp at night)
2.with ngage capability
3.5 megapixel camera
4.Wifi
5.Dual slide design

as everyone knows that it has OLED display in comparison to TFT or LCD on other phones . some may think whats all that benifit for that . but trust me THIS IS the feature which was desicion maker for me .  basically for 2 reasons :

1. It consumes a lot lot less power 
2. the Dark colours . esp Blacks are Exellent , even better than the iphone or N97 . it feels as if the pixals are actually turned Off like in plasma displays , giving very natural blacks .

also the avaibelity of ngage is good , there is a good library for all types of games . the graphics are good as for a phone but definetly not the best availeble .

secondly the S60 supports many softwares which were not possible on S40 or SE phones . this gives us a lot of flexibility as i have been using the phone as a download box at nite .

another plus point of the phone is the battery life , i practically haven't charged the phone with the charger for 10+ days with regular use of 5-6 hrs per day . the phone is charged whenever i plug it in computer for data transfer , 

the keypad is good for daily SMSing and even web surfing , the button position and size is not bad and we could type fast for day to day work .

the camera quality is outstanding at daytime and the flash is pretty powerful at  nite times . the camera isnt disappointing and the quallity is good for both pictures and videos .

Music Quality is ok but not as good as 5130 , it is fine if listioning just in earphones .

but i have only one disappointment with the phone that in bright sunlight the redability is almost zero , i have to use my hands to see whats is onscreen .
but indoors it is brillient .

PS : i would also like to mention that the feature that many ppl dont even use , but i like that feature very much is of acting this phone as a DLAN Media  server and client . my home network is configured to air terrabytes of media contents , so i could easily pull many files to the phone without syncing


----------



## Goten (Sep 11, 2009)

I own a N85.....Its been with me since 8 months.
I hate this fone....Slobby, hangs n restarts.
Camera is only good at daytime.
Wifi cannot be manually configured.
N gage games suck coz i own a  psp.
Actually i also like its screen coz thats awesome.
But rest of it....Its pretty bad...I do everything to keep it running in gud condition....still it hangs n many a times restarts.
LOL.
I vented out frustration for this fone.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I own a N85.....Its been with me since 8 months.
I hate this fone....Slobby, hangs n restarts.
Camera is only good at daytime.
Wifi cannot be manually configured.
N gage games suck coz i own a  psp.
Actually i also like its screen coz thats awesome.
But rest of it....Its pretty bad...I do everything to keep it running in gud condition....still it hangs n many a times restarts.
LOL.
I vented out frustration for this fone.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 11, 2009)

Goten said:


> I own a N85.....Its been with me since 8 months.
> I hate this fone....Slobby, hangs n restarts.
> Camera is only good at daytime.
> Wifi cannot be manually configured.
> ...



lol i face none of problems u told . Peforms well in day 2 day apps . Hanged never in past week . Camera flash is powerful than expected.though not good @ nite times . 

I also own a psp , but its graphics suck coz i own a ps3 .
Every device has diff capibilitis


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 2, 2009)

i am using a n85 myself since april'09 and haven't faced any problems either in software pr hardware.....
my slider is till rock solid and not wobbly..........i rate it very highly....


----------

